# I love GIMP, but not that much...



## granfire (Aug 22, 2011)

I found my all time favorite photo program....
but it didn't load....I mean, it's a lot to ask of a 10+ year old program to load on a a brand new computer....

So, I googled. I found it
So I thought....

Earlier I had downloaded GIMP. Because it's kinds like Photoshop, but free (and about as useful to me as a hole in my head...)

Now when ever I hit download I get the GIMP exe...
But I want iphoto plus....


----------



## crushing (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't disagree with that.


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2011)

it had all kinds of neat effects you could put on your pictures. I have seen nothing like it since.

(I guess it went along with Kai's Spupergoo by way of dodo bird...)


----------



## Domino (Aug 23, 2011)

Gimp works from USB pen or so I thought.
Also, Paint dot net is a similar piece of free Microsoft software.


----------

